# Outlook IE ESC pop-up



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

My Outlook 2010 displays the following pop-up on a Windows Server 2008 R2 terminal server:



> Content within this application coming from the website listed below is being blocked by Internet Explorer Enhanced Security Configuration. about:internet


 
Internet Explorer Enhanced Security Configuration is disabled for both administrators & users, on both the terminal server & the domain controller.

Any ideas out there?

Thanks


----------



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

Bump

Still having this annoying issue. No ideas out there? :sigh:


----------



## det0n8r (Apr 27, 2011)

I was seeing the same issues on my main workstation, Outlook 2010 on Windows Server 2008 R2, with IE ESC disabled. In my case, the pop-up always referred to 'about:internet', so I removed that site from my 'Trusted Sites' zone in IE. That seemed to do the trick for me, hopefully that works for you too.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Did that fix your problem?


----------



## det0n8r (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually, I think I spoke too soon. I still get the error (though not as frequently), it seems to come up most often when I send a message. So aggravating!


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

To do so, you can Download the adm file from the following link and import it to the GPO.
Download details: Managing Internet Explorer Enhanced Security Configuration

Here are the detailed steps:

1. Create a new GPO or use an existing GPO to configure the Internet Explorer Enhanced Security setting.
2. Right-click a GPO and select Edit. 
3. Expand Computer Configuration\Policies, right-click Administrative Templates, and then select Add/Remove Templates. 
4. Click the button Add, and then double-click the adm file to import it. 
5. After that, you should see the item Classic Administrative Templates (ADM) under Administrative Templates. 
6. Expand the item, and then you can configure the Internet Explorer Enhanced Security Configuration policies as you did in Windows 2003 domain.

You can also try the steps below to configure Internet Explorer Enhanced Security Configuration.

Internet Explorer Enhanced Security Configuration allows you to control the level of Internet Explorer access allowed to certain user groups on your server.

1. Open Control Panel, click Add or Remove Programs, and then click Add/Remove Windows Components.
2. Select Internet Explorer Enhanced Security Configuration, and then click Details.
3. Click to select the check box for the users or groups that you want to apply the enhanced security configuration to: For administrator groups, For all other groups, or both, and then click OK.
4. Click Next, and then click Finish.
5. Restart Internet Explorer to apply the enhanced security settings.


----------



## det0n8r (Apr 27, 2011)

Found it, I think. It's the useless 'People Pane', turned it off, and no more pop-ups. Just click 'View>People Pane>Off', voila!

Thanks again to Microsoft for introducing a useless function that breaks a normal function!


----------



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

det0n8r said:


> Found it, I think. It's the useless 'People Pane', turned it off, and no more pop-ups. Just click 'View>People Pane>Off', voila!
> 
> Thanks again to Microsoft for introducing a useless function that breaks a normal function!


Thanks for that, this quick fix resolved the issue. :grin:


----------



## det0n8r (Apr 27, 2011)

ozdroid said:


> Thanks for that, this quick fix resolved the issue. :grin:


Cheers! :grin:


----------

